# My Depression



## Nikki195 (Sep 15, 2010)

I moved out here in the Uk 2 years ago to be with my now husband. we had a daughter who is now 2 years old. we live with his mom. He works 5 days a week. he's an honest, loving husband. but i feel really homesick and i'm miserable out here because i never leave the house clearly because i'm not confident enough to explore and get to know my new surroundings. we cant really afford to do anything because its really expensive out here and i'm just wondering if its selfish of me because i want to go back to Oregon. i'd gladly take my husband and daughter with me but the thing is he doesnt care for oregon. he cant stand the states and thats whats hurting me. i miss my family and friends. i'm soo lonely here i never get out. should i try and stay to make it work even tho i'm gonna be miserable for god only knows how long? or just go anyway and try to make something more of myself in the states?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I understand your loneliness. Being far away from your family and friends. I am the same. I am from China, but I live in Taiwan. For many years I lived here as a housewife. I used to wander alone in the park, surrounded by people, but no one to talk to. 
I have learned to accept the fact. For Chinese women, we have this kind of concept, you follow the man you are married to. International marriages are not easy, you have romance, you lose contact with your family.


----------

